# Hello fellow strange folk!



## AngelEye (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi! My name is Melissa. I am a Halloween and Horror freak and am glad to be here!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Welcome to this nice forum Melissa. Glad ya joined.Scoop says to tell ya welcome as well.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome.....


----------



## AngelEye (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks Scoop! Thanks Pyro!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Welcome Angel...I guess we are strange here


----------



## AngelEye (Jul 27, 2008)

It's all good though! Strange is our normal.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

I think it's the "normal" ones who are strange. When was the last time you met someone who wasn't a geek about something? Welcome fellow Halloween Geek!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome AngelEye!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

yep, it's the normal ones ya gotta watch out for....the news reports always start with "he was such a normal boy...."

welcome!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Normal is just wrong. Welcom aboard.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Normal people scare me. Welcome to the forum! Where in Florida are you? I'm up near Jax.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Welcome to HauntForum!


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

*Welcome Melissa !!*


----------



## AngelEye (Jul 27, 2008)

I am in Deltona, which is about 1 1/2 hours from Jax. I was born in Jax though. And several of my family members live in Jax still.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Cool, I was born n' raised in Jax too, I live in Clay County now. We had a Make n Take yesterday here at my place for our Florida Haunters. Good fun!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Oh DUH! Now you have your sig done and I know who ya are!!! Hey Melissa!!


----------



## AngelEye (Jul 27, 2008)

lol Hi Deanna!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. We love fresh blood! Glad you found us.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome! So glad you've joined us.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome Melissa...
glad your here


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Nice to have you on board! Welcome!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Warm welcome and salutations. (and I'm certainly not normal)


----------



## AngelEye (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks again everyone! The welcome sure is warm!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

welcome aboard. This is a great forum and a great bunch of people.


----------

